# Rete anonima i2p e applicazioni p2p su di essa

## darkmanPPT

Da poco ho scoperto il progetto I2P. Sembrava interessante e così ho scaricato l'ebuild ed ho configurato la rete.

Pensavo che la rete i2p fosse lenta come TOR (lo provai anni fa), ma sono contento di essermi sbagliato.

Successivamente ho scoperto la possibilità di usare programmi peer to peer su di esse (tipo emule).

Ho dunque scaricato l'ebuild per Imule (un clone di emule configurato per usare la rete I2P) e ho provato ad utilizzarlo. non male, direi, par funzionare.

A fronte di tutto ciò mi interessava sapere un po' di pareri al riguardo. 

Qualcuno di voi ha mai utilizzato la rete i2p? Cosa ve ne pare?

Emule su rete anonima.... non so perchè ma non sono convinto molto della sua fattibilità....

ps: non sono un esperto in tale settore

----------

## Peach

Molto interessante! 

ora ho poco tempo, ma appena torno sul mio portatile lo provo.

sto usando tor da un bel po' ed effettivamente si soffre parecchio per via della lentezza della rete

molto curioso.

ti faccio sapere!

intanto se qualcun'altro puo' dire il suo parere...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sto usando tor da un bel po' ed effettivamente si soffre parecchio per via della lentezza della rete
> 
> 

 

non vorrei crearti illusioni e dunque mi spiego.

non è che la rete mi vada veloce come una 5mb! diciamo soltanto che come velocità mi sembra "accettabile". (non speare però di vedere i video di youtube... ci mette un po' a caricarli!)

Se qualcuno ha voglia di provare tale rete c'è da dire due/tre cose (non specificate molto chiaramente nell'how to, ma che ho imparato smanettandoci):

1) si aprono solo le porte 8887 udp e tpc sul router (se siete dietro un firewall), altre non servono.

2) la prima volta ci mette un casino di tempo (io pensavo non andasse. dopo mezz'ora che andava ho riavviato la rete e "magicamente" è tutto andato) a partire. le volte successive il boot della rete è stato "quasi" immediato (10 sec c.a.)

3) per far girare emule su i2p non servono altre porte aperte sul router (bisogna invece abilitare la porta del SAM bridge 7656 sul server i2p). Anche qui la prima volta ci ha messo un bel po'. Ora parte e si connette subito

4) Ogni modifica alle impostazioni della rete i2p (dal pannello di controllo di i2p) richiede il riavvio della rete

----------

## lordalbert

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Da poco ho scoperto il progetto I2P. Sembrava interessante e così ho scaricato l'ebuild ed ho configurato la rete.
> 
> Pensavo che la rete i2p fosse lenta come TOR (lo provai anni fa), ma sono contento di essermi sbagliato.
> 
> Successivamente ho scoperto la possibilità di usare programmi peer to peer su di esse (tipo emule).
> ...

 

tempo fa avevo tirato su un server i2p per farci girare un tracker torrent, all'interno di i2p.

Ma è passato qualche anno, magari la situazione è cambiata.

Una volta, ci volevano 10 minuti prima di connettersi alla rete. e la rete era particolarmente lenta... e consumo di risorse disumano (tutta la rete era scritta in java).

Ora non so se è cambiato qualcosa, se si, fatemi sapere

----------

## mrfree

visto che stai usando imule che ci dici della "roba" che si trova? se non ho capito male imule utilizza una implementazione del protocollo kad per i2p risultando non compatibile con la rete kad "liscia" di emule... ho male interpretato?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> visto che stai usando imule che ci dici della "roba" che si trova? se non ho capito male imule utilizza una implementazione del protocollo kad per i2p risultando non compatibile con la rete kad "liscia" di emule... ho male interpretato?

 

si, infatti. la kad i imule non è la kad di a/emule.

praticamente con imule si trova molto poco (ma per giocoforza, prima o poi tutti dovranno passare ai p2p di 3a generazione e spero che passino ad imule  :Very Happy: ). Come velocità di scaricamento vi porto un esempio: ho scaricato un pdf da 5 mb con 1 solo sorgente in 8-9 minuti.

----------

## Apetrini

Sarebbe curioso riuscire a capire le differenze in fatto di sicurezza tra Ants e I2P.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANts_P2P

Sembra comunque che entrambe possano soffrire di un problema comune. Se un utente malintenzionato si connettesse alla rete e cominciasse a trasmettere dati in modo malizioso, potrebbe corrompere molti download(non c'è un modo per garantire l'inegrità dei dati e l'anonimato) e far consumare un sacco di banda inutilmente.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Sarebbe curioso riuscire a capire le differenze in fatto di sicurezza tra Ants e I2P.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANts_P2P
> 
> Sembra comunque che entrambe possano soffrire di un problema comune. Se un utente malintenzionato si connettesse alla rete e cominciasse a trasmettere dati in modo malizioso, potrebbe corrompere molti download(non c'è un modo per garantire l'inegrità dei dati e l'anonimato) e far consumare un sacco di banda inutilmente.

 

E la gente considera soltanto le soluzioni java.... olè!!

ok, mi correggo (altrimenti c'è chi scatena il flame): E la gente considera soltanto le soluzioni bloated... olè!

----------

## Apetrini

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E la gente considera soltanto le soluzioni java.... olè!!
> 
> 

 

In realtà mi sembra che si parlasse del protocollo, l'implementazione è indifferente in questo stadio.

Le vere domande da farsi sono:

- Il protocollo garantisce l'anonimato rispetto a terze persone(osservatori esterni del traffico della rete)?

- Il protocollo garantisce l'anonimato tra il mittente e il ricevente ultimo (in modo da non poter capire da chi stai scaricando un determinato file o a chi lo stai dando)?

- Il carico di banda necessario per le operazioni è sostenibile con le reti di oggi?

- La rete è abbastanza robusta ad attacchi di vario tipo?

etc...

Solo esempi, ma rendono l'idea.

----------

